# Oly Recurve arrow rest recommendations ?



## Alohaguy (Jun 13, 2016)

I currently use a Spigarelli Zero Tolerance rest. Vic looked at my bow today and suggested I replace it. He suggested a Beiter that doesn't seem to be available any longer.

I'm looking for a recommendation for a adjustable magnetic left hand model

used on W&W TFT Riser, Beiter plunger


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

My recommendations sorted by price: Shibuya Ultima rest, Spigarelli Spiga Evolution rest, and last but not least, Hoyt Super rest.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

What is the issue with the ZT rest that any other rest will solve? While I am just a hobby archer I have used other rests before I used the ZT. I had the shibuya ultima recommended to me by LAS and it lasted one 3D outing when the wire departed for parts unknown and the rest became trash. The ZT is tough and easily adjustable I have put many thousands of arrows down range with them and can adjust for small or large diameter arrows in seconds. The only other rest I have used that lasted and worked well was the hoyt super rest which I have on several Traditional bows. They work great and take a long time to wear out.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Ummmm, why not ask Vic? But if you're searching for other opinions and I'm not sure why, Shibuya Ultima.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I use the Spig ZT for barebow - string and face walking was breaking lighter rests. For Oly style, however, you probably do not need such a tank of a rest. On the other hand, if you have one and it is working, I am not sure why you would necessarily need to swap it out. If your coach is recommending a change then I suspect he would recommend an alternative. If you are hankering to experiment then I would go with a Hoyt Super Rest or Spiga 2, but keep the ZT in case you end up going back.


----------



## Alohaguy (Jun 13, 2016)

His concern was the thickness of the face plate and the heaviness of the wire. We had to file a larger opening on the face plate (plunger side) so the plunger would screw in further to adjust center shot. I realize I could buy a longer Beiter barrel but I have 3 plungers and thought it would be easier\cheaper just to replace the rest. He suggested a Beiter rest but when I looked late last night it was discontinued. His second suggestion was a Hoyt but I'm not a fan of the non adjustable.

My daughter was told to replace her Spig ZT by Coach Nichols earlier this year for the same reasons. So when two people of that experience level say the same thing I tend to listen.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

So you can listen to Vic and buy a few Super Rests, or cast about on the internet until someone tells you something you want to hear? Not trying to be a wise guy, but why not listen to someone you’ve solicited advice from and is a world class shooter?


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

I use the Spig ZT on my barebow, and either Shibuya Ultima or Hoyt Super rest on my olympic rigs. Most of my students use the Hoyt Super Rest and just swap them out every so often for wear. This works well as the Hoyt Super Rest can be had for about $1.25 (per rest shipped) if you buy more than a handful.


----------



## Alohaguy (Jun 13, 2016)

good point and well taken


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll also chime in to support the Shibuya or hoyt rest suggestions. The Shibuya does have a slight issue in that the tolerance for the hole is very precise, so if it is not aligned perfectly the plunger won't go through. However, I have always been able to solve this by using a drill bit and turning it by hand to widen the hole a bit, in case the alignment is off. It's annoying, but once you get it set up it's the best arrow rest on the market. The Hoyt rest gives up durability and easy adjustability, but it's dirt cheap to have replacements and it still shoots great.

I will mention one more thing. This is the first time I have ever seen anyone recommend the Beiter arrow rest. If it's the rest I'm thinking of, it basically requires perfect arrow tune or it will not interact well with the fletchings. If you really do want it, Beiter still has it up on their site, so maybe you can special order it, but I'd recommend a Shibuya instead in pratically every scenario.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Aha! The issue was actually using a plunger barrel that is too short, so you need a stick-on rest instead of a wrap-around rest. The weight of the wire is not likely an issue - I have done high speed video and seen the heavy wire skeedadle aside very soon after release and stay out of the way quite nicely until the arrow is gone. For Oly style, a stick-on is fine but for barebow or field/3D where your gear could get knocked around I prefer the wrap around. In your case, hands down the Shib or Hoyt.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

AG - 

Since every one is giving their opinions, here's mine:

On any OLY bow I would shoot seriously, this is the ONLY rest I'll use:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=aae+champion+II

Built like a tank, infinitely adjustable and the adjustments stay put. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

I always viewed adjustability and durability as trade-offs. Once I had a wire arm break on my hunting bow the day before an out of state trip. No bueno. 

I like both the Shibuya and Champion rests, but prefer the former since it’s lower profile and I always got the Champion flipper arm caught on clothing. The Hoyt is great cause you can see the wear on it, whereas you don’t know when a flipper arm is gonna go. Just need some of those small alcohol pad packets in your quiver to change them, no need for Allen wrenches!


----------



## HC Stones (Apr 19, 2018)

Shibuya Ultima, and for plunger alignment you can just screw in the button then stick the rest on using the button to guide it. the 3M adhesive is well 3M adhesive so no complaints there. With the ultima on the TFT I do have it sticking a fair bit out to achieve my center shot, which occasionally results in needing a light tap to reset the magnetic contact.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> AG -
> 
> Since every one is giving their opinions, here's mine:
> 
> ...


yep-and its easy to get replacement wires-I used to shoot the ARE -at one of the field nationals-a guy broke his ARE-I had two back ups and took the wire out of one After the event-I called LAS and was told a replacement wire was not available so my 30 dollar rest was worthless. never bought another one. AAE sells the wire and its easy to get. On BBs I use the big AAE rest. why-when my wife first started shooting BB-the best BB archer in the USA was Mark Applegate who was part of the men's gold medal team in field. He noted that string walking required a long strong wire rest and the AAE elite rest had the longest strongest wire. So for BB field, that's what I use. 

I have shot the Hoyt, the Shibuya, the Beiter, the NAP plunger rest that Earl once supplied with the Conquest, and three different types of Cavalier/AAE and the ChampionII is my favorite Olympic rest of them all


----------



## HowdyHow (Oct 16, 2018)

try finding an aae champion 2 arrow rest. Got a nice feel to it, but hard to find.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

HowdyHow said:


> try finding an aae champion 2 arrow rest. Got a nice feel to it, but hard to find.


Seems to be available at Lancaster, right at the link posted (above) by viper1... Am I missing something?


----------



## Lentz (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been using the Shibuya Ultima rest for the last year and a half but recently switched to the Beiter rest. The Ultima rest will provide ultimate clearance but adjusting the arm is dreadful, every time i need to make an adjustment it is a 15-20 minute process. Beiter sent me a rest to test and use, i was a little leery because of all the negative reviews about clearance issues. I am pretty new to recurve archery but the Beiter rest is working great for me. I put some powder on my rest and riser to see if i had proper clearance, no contact is being made. I did cut down the arm that holds the arrow so it was not hanging out past the arrow. I like how easy it is to adjust the Beiter rest and that only adjustments can be made when the tool is inserted to the rest body, no set screws at all.


----------



## 74f100 (Sep 17, 2017)

You can also get a shorter locking collar for the plunger. I got one from lancaster for $10. I had the same issue with a zt rest on my WF25 riser


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a TFT and tried Shibuya but couldn't make it to work. 

My arrows are ACC. By the time I adjusted my limbs and the plunger to achieve centre shot, it did not leave a lot of clearance between the arrow and the pivoting point of the Shibuya rest. I believe my arrows were making contact with that pivoting joint which caused erratic flight path.

I switched back to Hoyt Super Rest. It gets wear down pretty quickly but until the flimsy arm breaks I know my arrows got proper clearance.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

if you need to adjust your plunger across that far to get centreshot, then chances are your arrows are way too stiff.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Once again , I will say “Listen to Viper”.
I’ve been shooting them on different bows and never an issue. Skinny VAPs and fat old 2512’s. Easy to adjust, then stays that way. It’s all I shoot now. Champion II from AAE. Under $40 will outlast you, so far it still lasted as long as me! I keep a spare but don’t know why? Probably will replace someone else’s when there $$$ rest breaks! LOL
Arrowchucker out


----------

